# Mistking Timer?



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is to get information not to bash mistking. I love my mistking and is hands down the best addition I've made to my tanks. I would recommend it to any frogger out there. However, I've been having some issues with what I hope is just the timer and wanted some info/ advice if anyone has had the same problem.

Basically the issues started a few weeks ago when the timer would not go off at the set time. When I would hit the button to turn it to the on setting it would not run. Then thinking I'd deal with it later I put it back on auto only to come back later to find it constantly running. I unplugged the timer and plugged the system in directly and it ran just fine. I reset the timer with the little reset button reprogrammed and tried again. Came home today to flooded tanks, and leaky front glass on one from to much water.

I attempted to program the timer for 20 second mists several times a day. so I would hit the button till everyday of the week was displayed. then do something like on 09:00 to Off 09:00 sec 20

Did i not program correctly or is the timer not functioning right? Anyone else had this issue? Please note do not respond to this thread with negative comments about mistking or their components. If you have comments on that nature please p.m. them to me. Responses to this thread should be trouble shooting advice. Also if anyone has any timer recommendations please p.m. as well. Also note that I have attempted to contact mistking directly but have not yet received a response.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Marty gets busy sometimes and it could take a few days for him to get back to you, especially if he is doing a show.
I have not had a problem with my Mistking timer, but I have had issues with other timers in the past. It sounds like a sticking solenoid switch inside the timer. I had a different brand that did exactly the same thing.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

I am having a similar issue that started about 2weeks ago. Timer is set to go off 2 times a day for 10secs. I have a 4gal holding container for my water and 3 times in 2 weeks I go to check on the tank and the entire 4 gallons of water have been drained into the tank and the pump is still running.

Thankfully I have a sump and massive water section so the amount of water only soaked the substrate some what and I was able to add a couple more fans into the tank to help dry it out. I have tried reseting the timer and reprogramming it all 3 times and still having the issue. So for now I am just going in and manually turning the timer on and off to mist.

I have not emailed Marty yet but I am sure there is a simple solution to the problem. As Doug has stated Marty is a top notch vendor and I am not worried about the issue getting resolved. I will be emailing him tonight to explain what is going on.

Tony


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I plan on draining the tanks tomorrow and I will just manually plug in the system till I can get a fix. I tried just using the contact form on the mistking website. I suppose I will try emailing him or pming him if he doesn't pop up soon. I'm sure he is just busy since he is usually a regular poster on the forums when available. On the plus side this has def made me consider a bulkhead on future tanks. Can't be much more work than drilling for mistking nozzles and fans.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry to hear about your issues.

look at the bright side though, mistking timers are cheap as dirt so replacing it wont be awful. the only other timer options,until recently when mistking introduced their timers, were repeat cycle timers which cost about $100. 

james


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

If you're in a pinch,and needed something right away, most digital timers I've come across are programmable to the minute. This is supposing that 60 seconds (+/- probably 2 seconds) once or twice a day is not going to water log your tank.

I use one to control an ultrasonic humidifier piped into my vampire crab tank. When I first got the humidifier I set the timer for 1 minute intervals 2-3 times a day depending on day. For my purposes 1 minute wasn't long enough, I've got it set to 5 minute fog bursts 2-3 times a day and it keeps the humidity in there with 2-3 hand mistings per week.

I know you guys prefer to the second control for the misters, and I would too, I'm just bringing it up if your in a pinch and need automation it is an option


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I had similar issues as well. It would go off at unscheduled times or would turn on and run non-stop.

I was told to make sure that the timer is plugged directly into the wall(not into a power strip) because the timers are "sensitive". I was also told that it may be on Random. 

Unfortunately neither of those suggestions helped in my case. But I suggest giving them thought if you are having issues.


----------



## TroyNVie (Feb 14, 2012)

I just ordered my timer from Marty at Mistking - I really hope I do not experience any of these problems.

However, have either of you that experienced them figured out a way to fix them? If not, has Marty been willing to replace your timer?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

For what it's worth, my MistKing timer has been working flawlessly for over a year and my experiences with Marty have always been positive and super professional...so I wouldn't worry too much. Let us know how it goes in the vendor feedback section if possible.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

^^Ditto, I am running 5 of them right now and have never had an issue.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know about this thread. As long as i am aware of a problem i will do my best to help you guys out. Sometimes these timers can be sensitive to interferance, esp from transformers, rheostats, etc. I had a customer that had a powerful heat lamp for his lower back therapy plugged into the same circuit as the timer and it would cause some strange behaviours. As soon as he moved it, problems went away.

If thats not the case and you are not running jack hammers on the same power bar, you could try holding reset for 30 sec, and then reprogramming the time and on/off times. 

99% of timer issues are programming errors, typically wrong am/pm or wrong day of the week, etc. Nevertheless, sometimes these things just fail. If that is the case, i will gladly replace these for you. Send me an email at marty at mistking dot com or use contact us form at mistking.com

I like your opening statement, haha. If someone wants to bash anything MistKing related, please be sure to let me know first, for as long as im breathing and are aware of a problem, you can be sure I will rectify it to the best of my abilities


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Marty dont worry any one who has dealt with you knows you have hands down A+++++++++ customer service. I had one issue with my pump and it was fixed fast as possible by Marty. i would never buy another brand.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

PS my mistking ult with timer running flawless for about a year

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Actually...I recently bought a second timer because of these same issues. I had been using my mistking system for 3y and figured maybe thats a cause...but yes...my timer is always plugged through two extension boxes. But its such a random thing... happened only twice in 3y... the system ran and never turned off.


----------

